# Rolling storage for cutoffs



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

I found a plan in shop notes on projects to build with a single sheet of plywood. Well, in the shop, I'm cheap, and normally roll with OSB for most of my furnishings, and I really liked their design for a storage cart for cutoff pieces. The design is great for browsing your cutoffs easily and moving around the shop. It is also great for showing how low my supply of long stock actually is since it got all these pieces off the wall.

Well, here it is. Very simple to build, it took about 3 to 4 hours. Nothing fancy, all butt joints, no glue, sitting on casters.

And yes, I'm aware the sides are somewhat crooked. It's a shop fixture, I don't really care. It was a minor measurement mistake with the circular saw so i ended up "pulling" the top of the side in to mate with the middle divider LOL.


----------



## KRM45 (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks good and functional. Just what's needed in the shop.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Absolutely. And thank you


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks good. And it has to be a big upgrade from the alternative of leaning all of your scraps against the wall. One of these days I'll make one. I'll been telling myself to for a long time now. Until then... well, I'll continue to have boards and cutoffs leaning up against anything and everything.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Much better idea than my 5 gallon bucket and wall lean method! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's awesome Hubbard! I've been thinking about a scrap/cut-off rolling cart for a few months now but I'm still trying to come up with a practical design! I really like that one because of the angle cuts in the front that seem like it would make it easier to get to the small pieces in the front. Thank you for this, I might build one something like it! Keep up the good work!

-Steve


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

It really does work out well. I love the angled front. It makes it super easy to browse what ya got. Btw it's from Shop Notes 71. Thanks again for the feedback everyone. Oh and there is also a divider in the middle as well to help with keeping lengths separated.


----------



## pineguy (Feb 26, 2012)

what did it cost to build? did you use 1/2" or 7/16"


----------

